# Smiley replacement request!



## MaHe (Apr 30, 2007)

I humbly request the replacement of this smilie ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) with this one ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Because it's nicer. Cast your vote now!


----------



## Costello (Apr 30, 2007)

hmm... yeah, but more importantly we should replace this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## MaHe (Apr 30, 2007)

I was liek, SERIOUS!!1 :'(

*cries*


----------



## Westside (Apr 30, 2007)

The new one looks uglier.  One pixel less on the smiley does not make too much difference to most people anyway.


----------



## lagman (Apr 30, 2007)

They are the same.

This is the one we need:


----------



## Westside (Apr 30, 2007)

Pay attention to detail.


----------



## lagman (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> Pay attention to detail.



Oh! I do, the smile is shorter, they still the same image to me.


----------



## Jax (Apr 30, 2007)

We need this one:

>__


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 30, 2007)

The first one is better..


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Apr 30, 2007)

Lol, I just made it 50/50.....why not just have both, haha.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 30, 2007)

This is the silliest request I've ever seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Such a barely visible difference


----------



## tshu (Apr 30, 2007)

let's just replace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, :'(, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and every other smiley with this one:


----------



## Bowser128 (Apr 30, 2007)

I prefer the original. While we're on the topic of smiley requests:






I made a poll on GBATemp 2, and 87.5% of voters wanted it!


----------



## lagman (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> let's just replace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded


----------



## MaHe (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> This is the silliest request I've ever seen


Great Scott!
I say, old bean, I must insist, that it is in fact you, Brits, who are silly!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> The new one looks uglier.Â One pixel less on the smiley does not make too much difference to most people anyway.


Actually 17 pixels total difference. Mainly less definition around the eyes on the new one.
I say keep the old one... less brutish!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 30, 2007)

the second one is better, its cuter...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 30, 2007)

The second one's eyes are closer together, which denotes criminality.

..or something.


----------



## nileyg (May 1, 2007)

No replacements additions!!!





or
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



jus make it a lil smaller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CUZ PIKACHU WINS


----------



## Orc (May 1, 2007)

Please replace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

PS: Just kidding, I luff you Linkiboy!


----------



## BvG (May 3, 2007)

I VOTE:


----------



## imgod22222 (May 15, 2007)

i vote replace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with


----------



## Mewgia (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > let's just replace
> ...


thirded


----------



## TPi (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ May 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tshu @ Apr 30 2007 said:
> ...








 ok thats fine


----------



## Issac (May 15, 2007)

i think the old one looks better..
the "new" one... the eyes are too close... and the mouth is... not smiling enough!


----------



## - Wrath of God - (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Apr 30 2007 said:


>








 looks like he has Down's Syndrome


----------



## thegame07 (May 15, 2007)

never mind :'(


----------



## mthrnite (May 15, 2007)

Ever wonder what they look like from the back?


----------



## lagman (May 16, 2007)

is that smiley goatse?

eww


----------



## Rayder (May 16, 2007)

The first one sucks, I like the second one.


----------



## GBA_Temper (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Apr 30 2007 said:


> hmm... yeah, but more importantly we should replace this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^NICE


----------

